# (Homemade) Saddle Rack/storage (Wall) Ideas



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

So a question.
Has anyone ever made or bought and used those sorta portable foldaway saddle racks, the ones that use the eye hook and weight to hold them on?
If so, have you found them to be rather unstable with the on and off of saddles? I assume by looking at them that they will pop loose easily if you aren't careful to lift up fully. Does anyone know a way to make that style permanent?

Also- does anyone have any designs for homemade wall mounted saddle racks that end up cheaper than buying the metal ones you mount? 
I have all sorts of 2x4s which were free, so the rack would be near free, but we don't know many ways to make wall ones so that they are strong and don't eventually come off the wall due to weight and stress. 

Thanks, we are redesigning our tack room area in anticipation of the horse our daughter is buying when we find a suitable mount for her. 

Thanks!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I put one up in my garage xD My makeshift tack room... Anyway. xD I really like it. No troubles at all. I much prefer it to the 2 x 4 because I don't have to fuss with putting it up and down every time I want to use that saddle. 










I have the pink one :> /Girly


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Zexious said:


> I put one up in my garage xD My makeshift tack room... Anyway. xD I really like it. No troubles at all. I much prefer it to the 2 x 4 because I don't have to fuss with putting it up and down every time I want to use that saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what we were going to buy, if we bought racks. I was just checking to see if anyone had plans for a good sturdy homemade rack, as we have all sorts of free-to-us wood we could use.  And I wanted to modify the movable 2x4 style to make it permanent, if possible, to be rid of the issue with it moving. 
Do you put a western saddle on that one and with no problems, I hope? My DH's saddle is a 50+ lb beast, even though it is is only a 15inch lol. I had read reviews of that style; people saying the flat holder platform is difficult for some western saddles, for them to stay on.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't have a picture but I had a saddle rack made for western saddle that had a 36" two by four for a back piece, a piece 30" or so screwed to the top sticking out at a 90 degree angle and a piece cut to brace it up, so think of triangle. Than I screw the back piece to a stud in the wall, and ta da saddle rack. Free too.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 2 home made hanging saddle holders. I made them from 4x4's with the top corners taken off and sanded to make them rounded on top. They have a length of 1x4 on the back to stabilize them and then a hook which attaches to a screw eye in the wall stud. 
I wrapped some old bike tire inner tube around them so the saddle sticks a bit and doesn't roll off. Also used spray on chalk board paint on the front edge surface to label.

I have seen the same design with a length of 6" round pole instead of trying to round corners off of a 4x4.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> I don't have a picture but I had a saddle rack made for western saddle that had a 36" two by four for a back piece, a piece 30" or so screwed to the top sticking out at a 90 degree angle and a piece cut to brace it up, so think of triangle. Than I screw the back piece to a stud in the wall, and ta da saddle rack. Free too.


So essentially if you screwed the front horizontals on via the wall touching side of the backplate, then screwed the exposed part of the backplate to the wall from the front, that is your saddle rack?  Sounds doable. Did it last many years? No repairs needed? No corner style bracing needed from underneath?



karliejaye said:


> I have 2 home made hanging saddle holders. I made them from 4x4's with the top corners taken off and sanded to make them rounded on top. They have a length of 1x4 on the back to stabilize them and then a hook which attaches to a screw eye in the wall stud.
> I wrapped some old bike tire inner tube around them so the saddle sticks a bit and doesn't roll off. Also used spray on chalk board paint on the front edge surface to label.
> 
> I have seen the same design with a length of 6" round pole instead of trying to round corners off of a 4x4.


The hook eye- is it used the same way the portable wood saddle racks work? And you don't find it coming off with the saddle when you get your saddle? Or it moving when you go to put the saddle back?
Why did you feel the need to round off the corner? Wouldn't it have been easier to put the 4x4 on a cant, so it sits like a diamond instead of a square face wise (where you chalkboarded). That way it is shaped as needed to hold the saddle? Or is that not enough surface for the saddle to stay?
I like the innertube for stickiness idea. And the chalkboard labels, not that we need them, but I love to label everything given the chance! lol


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

It had a piece of wood underneath cut at 45 degrees to keep it up. I used mine for 75 pounds of tack (two saddles, many pads, bridles), for four years. No repairs, it was taken down when I moved and still in great shape screwed to the outside of my tack shed for the past year. It was free so if it dies I wouldn't be too upset.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> It had a piece of wood underneath cut at 45 degrees to keep it up. I used mine for 75 pounds of tack (two saddles, many pads, bridles), for four years. No repairs, it was taken down when I moved and still in great shape screwed to the outside of my tack shed for the past year. It was free so if it dies I wouldn't be too upset.


Okay, so your design sounds quite sturdy then! Any chance you can get a photo or 2 of it next time you are at your tack shed?  
Thanks!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

If my camera comes back from the died I'll get a few.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> If my camera comes back from the died I'll get a few.


Thanks much! I hope it comes back from the died...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The corners were rounded off cause that was how the lumber was when I found it left over from who-knows-what other project. I did not make that too clear. Turning it 45 degrees as a diamond would probably be awesome!

ETA: They do swing around a bit when taking the saddles off and on, but not too bad and I have never had one come off with the saddle.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> The corners were rounded off cause that was how the lumber was when I found it left over from who-knows-what other project. I did not make that too clear. Turning it 45 degrees as a diamond would probably be awesome!
> 
> ETA: They do swing around a bit when taking the saddles off and on, but not too bad and I have never had one come off with the saddle.


No worries.  
Yes- that's it- turning it 45 degrees! I couldn't for the life of me think of a way to describe that aside from 'make a diamond where you chalkboarded.' lol I tell you, it is scary how much stuff I make up some days, lol. 

I might try making one this way, (since we have nearly everything needed making it free), and see how it works. We can always disassemble and make one with a backer if it doesn't work well for us, I would think. 

Thanks!


----------

